# Pen's



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone in my area want to trade some cocobolo to teach an old fat man to make pens us usted to live in mexico and brought back truck loads of cocobolo i live in nw houston by 290 and huffmeister on kluge


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't make pens, about everything else, but I'd like to take a look at the wood. I'm sure we could work something out. I'm close by. Any large pieces?

later, biggreen


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

biggreen said:


> I don't make pens, about everything else, but I'd like to take a look at the wood. I'm sure we could work something out. I'm close by. Any large pieces?
> 
> later, biggreen


everything from small pieses to some 16-18ins wide 3in thick and 12ft long


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Deerdude we live so far from each other it wouldn't be worth the drive for me. With the cost of gas now. I would be glad to teach you how to turn a pen though if you want to make the drive down here. Or maybe Tortuga he is a lot closer than me.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby, sell that Hummer and buy a Hybrid LOL


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pens*



Bobby said:


> Deerdude we live so far from each other it wouldn't be worth the drive for me. With the cost of gas now. I would be glad to teach you how to turn a pen though if you want to make the drive down here. Or maybe Tortuga he is a lot closer than me.


I love working with wood and would love to learn to turn pen i rasies deer and lot's of my friends do also so i have lots of antlers too,how far is cyrastal city hell i'm in the fuel and trucking bus. i can drive there.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Crystal Beach is on that sand bar east of Galveston. You have to ride the ferry to get here.

I taught my grand daughters how to turn pens so I am pretty sure I can teach you.:wink:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Bobby, sell that Hummer and buy a Hybrid LOL


Barb won't let me Bill sad_smiles


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pens*



Bobby said:


> Barb won't let me Bill sad_smiles


My wife drives a hummer those are terrible on fuel lot worse then my F250 altough just got an 08 and not near as good as my06 was.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I don't know one end of a pen from the other, but I'll trade you some custom duck calls for some wood !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

DD..I'd be glad to have a 'show-and-tell' here at the double-wide if you're interested. Bobby prolly know more than me..lol..but I'm a lot closer. I live off 610 and Woodway out near the Galleria...Lemme know anytime with a PM and we'll swap phone numbers...got plenty of time on my hands...and *EVERYTHING* on the market for making pens...:tongue:


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> DD..I'd be glad to have a 'show-and-tell' here at the double-wide if you're interested. Bobby prolly know more than me..lol..but I'm a lot closer. I live off 610 and Woodway out near the Galleria...Lemme know anytime with a PM and we'll swap phone numbers...got plenty of time on my hands...and *EVERYTHING* on the market for making pens...:tongue:


my cell num is 832-794-1393


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

deerdude2000 said:


> My wife drives a hummer those are terrible on fuel lot worse then my F250 altough just got an 08 and not near as good as my06 was.


how many miles ya got on it now Don...until it reaches about 40,000 it isn't even broke in...it may get better on mileage then!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey DeerDude...if you go over to the geezer's "Double Wide" be sure to wear your finest or they will not even let you in the 'hood" 

Oh yeah...make sure his shop is nice and clean or tell him to clean it up a bit


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Tortuga*

Yea i know the hood i better drive the hummer or they may not let me in,610 ane the galeria area thats the high flutting area not many double wides out there,i'd just like to visit being a poor old country boy from cypress !!!

ps- Mean i can't wear my overalls or camo,Tortuga they have a dress code over there?????


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"*poor old country boy from cypress !!!"*

LMAO...Now, THAT'S funny...:tongue:

I'll tell the 'Armed Guards' yore a comin' so there won't be no trouble..

It's just a FACT that ol' Trod just don't fit in some places...:tongue:

(j/k, Trod...ya know I luv ya..):rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> "*poor old country boy from cypress !!!"*
> 
> LMAO...Now, THAT'S funny...:tongue:
> 
> ...


You got that right he used to come down here(Bolivar) a lot. But they won't let him ride the ferry anymore after that incident with the deckhands.:an2::rotfl::biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I have been kicked out of some nicer and worse places


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

trodery said:


> I have been kicked out of some nicer and worse places


If you would stop trying to sweep, mop and wax the floor everywhere you go that might not happen so offten !


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> If you would stop trying to sweep, mop and wax the floor everywhere you go that might not happen so offten !


LOL....it's a sickness I tell ya!


----------

